# Overfeeding? Maybe?



## rwhbyu (Dec 20, 2010)

So here is a question for the masses... I have in my 10 gal tank 8 guppies, 1 Cory and 5 guppy fry (in a floating isolation tank thing). I have been trying to not overfeed so I have been going with 3 slightly smaller meals with flakes in morning and afternoon and then alternating frozen shrimp and freeze dried blood worms at night. So far my water has stayed pretty clear. My concern, and question, is my filter. It's kind of a 2 part question I suppose.

1) Is it possible for my submerged filter to get moldy? After a couple of weeks it LOOKS moldy, but I am not sure because the "mold" looks almost exactly like the color of the gravel in my tank. Tri-color blue gravel to be exact. 

2) If it is possible, is it bad for my fish, and if so how bad? 

My fish seem happy, but being kind of new I feel better finding this stuff out the easy way, i.e. without dead fish.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I personally think thats overfeeding, as for the moldy stuff, could it be algea? I only feed my fish what they eat once a day. Maybe try flakes in the morning with the shrimp/worms at night.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like you are feeding way too much. What are your nitrate readings? Do you have a pic of the mold/algae? Sounds like possibly cynobacteria, but need a pic to confirm.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Be careful with frozen food in a small tank, the tank can become contaiminated quickly. I would suggest feeding frozen food only once a week and only in small amounts. I am concerned you have only one Cory. They are very social creatures and need buddies. Two more would be good. If you like snails, a Mystery Snail would be nice as they will also eat food on the bottom. Guppies don't usually eat their young so the babies should be safe in the tank if there are plenty of hidding places (plants, rocks).
Good Luck!


----------



## rwhbyu (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

*jrman83*:

My nitrate level is at somewhere between 40 and 80 ppm. It is a little high.

Here is a pic of my filter. Note the clean filter for comparison.



Given the replies I suppose I am overfeeding. What is the right amount to feed and how often etc.? 

What is the best way to lower nitrate levels? 

Should I change the filter now? Water change?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Feed what your fish can eat all gone in 2-3 minutes. Once a day. Mbuna Cichlids are the exception to this rule. They should be fed two to three times a day with a vegetable (spirulina) based food.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you don't want plants then the best way to lower nitrates is by doing a water change. I'd recommend doing a 35-50% weekly. Really quick and easy for smaller tanks.


----------



## rwhbyu (Dec 20, 2010)

What does one need to do to get real plants going? I have strongly thought about live plants but I am not sure how to get started with them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure that mold or the charcoal being seen through the wet pad.It should be no issue.On the feeding,the fry need three feedings a day,but small amounts.the adults,well i feed my adults twice to three times but they are super active little guys.Live plants are wonderful.Start out with some java moss,java fern,a cryptocorne or two,and anubias.These are all low light plants that will grow with your fish bio load and stock lighting if thats what you have.The apongetons and dwarf lilies found at Walmart will grow as well.


----------

